
Treat Uber like a stock exchange to ensure fairness - m3nu
https://mobile.twitter.com/ftcomment/status/892338475487424512
======
pdog
City governments would probably be the best choice to operate these
transportation exchanges, where buyers (passengers in these cities) could meet
sellers (drivers and taxis in these cities) on a centralized marketplace.

------
m3nu
I like the proposed idea of avoiding network monopolies, by running them as an
exchange with many suppliers for different levels of the supply chain. This
would also apply to Amazon or AirBnB.

(I didn't find a non-paywalled version, so I'm linking to the tweet.)

------
pdog
Interesting idea.

